# Siamese x Burmese babies, NOW WITH MORE PICS!



## miss.understood

Well my gorgeous Burmese (Button) had her babies on Saturday, 11 in total. She was bred with a lovely Siamese male. Here's the litter today:









Here are Lily's twin babies (was expecting more, but she only had the two)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










One of Fidgets Dove Tan babies (looks just like it's mother! - will get tummy pics once they're a little bigger as they're uber wriggly! but they are starting to go tan now)









...and a lovely little broken black from Fidgets litter, 3 lovely little white spots down it's back (nick named Domino!)


----------



## Onyx

GORGEOUS! Dibs on one or two from the burmxsiam litter, tehehehe! Oh oh oh and the doves! Lets do a big swapsies, pweeaaasee xx


----------



## miss.understood

Ok you're on! lol

We'll see what we've both got in 4 weeks and then make our fiendish plans! muahahaha! xx


----------



## Onyx

YaY! Tehehehehe! xxx


----------



## windyhill

Aww


----------



## zany_toon

Awwww!!! You are not tempting me in any way...you aren't....no.... :? Heck who am I trying to convince!


----------



## Mymouse

I like! :mrgreen:


----------



## miss.understood

thankies xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

so will those x siamese have points or ? what will they look like?


----------



## miss.understood

some should be burmese, and some should be siamese. the dad carries the blue gene. they should be showing colours by saturday, so will photograph on sunday if i get time. xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

oh oh oh siamese i want siamese lol and your close close close oh oh oh plz plz plz lol can i have a pair of siamese if you have them and they arnt nicked by some snecky man who breeds blues lol


----------



## miss.understood

yeah i'll see what i have in the litter when they're the right age to sex them. i think out of the 11 babies in the litter there are 4 darker ones (likely burmese) the rest were light so looks promising for siamese....so i'll keep you posted xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery

oh lovely i hope this train goes off but if not it loooks like i can still get some nice meece


----------



## Megzilla

): I want.


----------



## miss.understood

well i'd be happy to supply to anyone who wants them if i have the right sexes available, its just a case of getting them to you in berkshire megz
xx


----------



## Megzilla

Where do you live??


----------



## miss.understood

I'm in Ashington, Northumberland. Theres a possibility that Art may be taking some of my mice to durham i think, and shiprat may be taking some further south. xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

i'll be able to connect up to durham or manchest if ships happy to help out or wants some himself. when will these be ready miss?


----------



## miss.understood

it'll be 5 weeks time. by then they'll be 6 weeks old give or take a day lol xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

awesome


----------



## miss.understood

Here are some pics of the babies today...turns out, theres more probable burmese babies, BUT....5 look very promising for siamese:
All of Buttons gorgeous babies








Burmese babies








Siamese babies








All babies again








Contrast pic of Siamese and Burmese









and thrown in for good measure.....Millies litter (note, there are a couple in this litter that will likely be culled due to their small size in comparison to the others.... i will check them again tomorrow)


----------



## The Village Mousery

are they satin too? sorry i dont know much about sia but those babba's look gorg is millie a broken blue?


----------



## miss.understood

Well, Buttons coat is super sleek and shiny so i would say there's a good chance that they're satin. I'll post a pic of button here.
Millie is a broken black tan, but this time she was bred with a broken black buck who carries the grey/blue gene
This is button:


----------



## miss.understood

aint she pretty!! lol xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

awe shes cute cant wait to come visit and pick some bubbas up they will be my first typey mice lol


----------



## miss.understood

she's such a sweet little mouse.
I also have (at the moment and ready in 5 weeks too) Broken blacks, Dove tans (some with white head spashes), the burmese and siamese plus millies litter which should be all broken marked.  xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

aww man you cant give me too many to choose from lol ahhhh shopping list is getting longer


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Awww, what gorgeous babes, they look super soft and velvety- it's no good it's making me broody again- for Mice that is. I'm can't help it i'm one of those people that when someone brings a newborn baby into work I can walk on by without the need to coo or cuddle but baby animals, now that's a different matter and as for a bundle of baby Mice, well they have the instant ability to melt my heart and go all soft and silly(well sillier really :lol: )
Congratulations!


----------



## Rhasputin

Some of the babies, are definitely satin.


----------



## The Village Mousery

oh goody i cant wait to go pick mine up, 5 weeks is too long i'm going to come home with a load of lovely meece to add to my spoilt little mousery.


----------



## miss.understood

:lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery

lol i'm thinking of the dove tans and some broken marked but coz i'm a wierdo i want to choose the marked ones when i come visit if thats ok miss?


----------



## miss.understood

lol yeah thats fine, there should be plenty to choose from. theres 37 babies in the mousery at the moment! xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

aww god lol i'm making sure i only bring alittle extra cash so i dont come home with a mountain of mice lol


----------



## miss.understood

lol x


----------



## Taegan

Cant wait to see more pictures in a few weeks


----------



## Kallan

More pictures! More! more!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry

Awww I want burmese and siamese!! =[ But sadly, I wont get burmese unless im REALLY lucky or a ship them in.. =/


----------



## miss.understood

I will try and get lots of pics for you either today or tomorrow. They're due a clean out, so thats a good time to get that done  xx


----------

